# Pooling Areas On Roof



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Came home this afternoon and washed the OB, roof included. While on the roof, I noticed two areas where water pools, and those areas had some serious mildew stains. One area is between the bathroom vent and the centerline vent; the other is on the high side against the refrigerator vent.

Any ideas on how to get water to drain? Should I use some roofing caulk to build up the areas? Should I just ignore it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dicor self leveling caulk or lap sealant. Clean the area really well then lay on a thick layer of caulk.

http://www.dicor.com/roofmaintenance.html


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Try storing it with it high at one end. I keep mine at quite a steep angle and the water runs right off it.

Walter


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice stuff...thanks for the link Andy.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with CamperAndy -- pooling on Outback roofs are rare and not good ... its a curved shape arch roof so by its very nature is designed not to pool -- but luckily you caught it and can apply sealant to prevent further problems ....


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> Agree with CamperAndy -- pooling on Outback roofs are rare and not good ... its a curved shape arch roof so by its very nature is designed not to pool -- but luckily you caught it and can apply sealant to prevent further problems ....


The arched roof's pitch is interrupted by the bathroom vent and the refrigerator chimney, and there is no slope along the side of the vent & chimney to redirect the water. I would suggest everyone inspect theirs this spring.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Last year during a torrential downpour my trailer flooded - water coming out of the back of the fridge ike it was some indoor waterfall -- it was so bad that the heater vents were filling up w/ water -- during the storm i climbed up on top of the roof to see where the water was coming in at --- sure enough there was a 3 inch tear right where the fridge vent hits the roof -- and all that water was basically running off the roof - hitting the vent -- and running down my vent inside --- i raised the trailer nose to the point it looked like a NASA launch and then got some garbage backs and ducktape to do the rest .. next morning went to Ace Hardware for sealant ...

and then spent the next several hours mopping up water ....


----------

